# Our biggest job of 2014



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

We recently wrapped up this new 4000 sq ft, custom interior before the holidays. It included several different trim, cabinet, door, wall and ceiling colors/sheens. All the cabinets, trim, and t&g walls/ceilings were unprimed poplar. The clients wanted the finish to be clean and smooth, but still look I like wood. They also wanted an old-world look that included brush stokes on all cabinets, trim, doors, and t&g. All GWB was primed with 253, and poplar was primed with 217. Finishes include, regal select eggshell on walls, and some ceilings. 508 on most ceilings. Advance semi on t&g poplar ceilings, advance satin on cabinets, doors, trim. Most rooms had at least 4-5 different colors. For example the kitchen had, advanced semi ceiling and crown, regal walls, dark window color, two tone cabinet colors, and advanced satin base/case color. All woodwork was spray primed, spray first coat of advance, spray and back brush second coat of advance and spray only final third coat. 

Kitchen:









Entry/living room with stained hickory beams:











Master bedroom, more beams:










Master bath/hall:


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

The pics looks like they got all mixed up, anyways here are a few more:






These show the upper level office, laundry cabinets, entry cabinets, basement, a couple kids rooms, and the dining room.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks Great!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Absolutely stunning. I think this place has more closet space alone than I've got total house. I always end up coveting closet space when you guys put up these pics.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Absolutely stunning. I think this place has more closet space alone than I've got total house. I always end up coveting closet space when you guys put up these pics.


 Yeah, like the cabinets inside of some closets. You open one set of doors, just to find another set. most rooms had more square footage of the sum of all the cabinets, shelves, doors, trim, and t&g than GWB.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice work! What rig did you spray the trim and ceilings with?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful work. I'm curious about the 4th picture you posted. The walls have a Venetian, two-toned look to them (bathroom picture I believe). I was wondering about the materials/technique used to achieve that look.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> Beautiful work. I'm curious about the 4th picture you posted. The walls have a Venetian, two-toned look to them (bathroom picture I believe). I was wondering about the materials/technique used to achieve that look.


LOL, I wish I could take credit for that, but that's all natural stone slab (except the window and lid).


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

PRC said:


> Very nice work! What rig did you spray the trim and ceilings with?


Most of it was sprayed with a 395, ff210-410s. Plus a little bit of 390, and my old 600 for all the oil priming.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Impeccable!

That's exactly what I will be doing next month starting Feb,9th.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Impeccable! That's exactly what I will be doing next month starting Feb,9th.


Yeah, double the square footage too!


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice workmanship, you should be proud 

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> LOL, I wish I could take credit for that, but that's all natural stone slab.


My world has been shattered. I thought you did that. Oh well. :blink:

Seriously though, I love when guys like you (pros) take the time to capture and post high-quality shots of your work in homes like these.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

cardwizzard said:


> Very nice workmanship, you should be proud Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Yeah, I'm very proud of my guys making through this one without any mishaps.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> My world has been shattered. I thought you did that. Oh well. :blink: Seriously though, I love when guys like you (pros) take the time to capture and post high-quality shots of your work in homes like these.


LOL again. Their are only pros and amateurs, I think most (if not all) the posters here are pros. You all should post more pics of jobs!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just noticed a few of the little red plastic hats that cover the smoke detectors. I love it when a customer comes in and asks "Oh, will those be staying like that? It's kind of cute!"


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Great looking work! Thanks for posting the photos.

I'll admit, though, to having some serous doubts about the lighting designer.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> Great looking work! Thanks for posting the photos. I'll admit, though, to having some serous doubts about the lighting designer.


Hey now, you seriously wouldn't want this in your bedroom?









Or the great room in the basement:











I have no doubt that regardless of how they look on these pics, when all the furnishings are in place it will all tie together, some how, to look awesome.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Insanely nice work. True craftsmanship right here. 

Here's a pat on the back for you and your guys.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Hey now, you seriously wouldn't want this in your bedroom?
> 
> View attachment 34249
> 
> ...


I hope there will be a table under the fixture in the middle photo....


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent workmanship right there bro. 👍


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Excellent workmanship right there bro. 👍


How long before we see those photos showing up on a few other members' websites in their "Gallery" sections?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> How long before we see those photos showing up on a few other members' websites in their "Gallery" sections?



This is Paint Talk. We ONLY have honest, upstanding members of the highest moral character here. I cant imagine someone stealing a photo and calling it there own. 😇


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> How long before we see those photos showing up on a few other members' websites in their "Gallery" sections?


 Hey, I haven't even put them on my website or FaceBook yet.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Hey, I haven't even put them on my website or FaceBook yet.


I just hope no one has beats you to the punch. I regard guys who pass off others' work as their own as being lower than worm sweat.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful work Excel. Looks flawless!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> I just hope no one has beats you to the punch. I regard guys who pass off others' work as their own as being lower than worm sweat.


Is there a history of this on PT? If you're going to post the pics, then you better be able to back it up in real life. I could see that potentially coming back to bite someone in a bad way.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Is there a history of this on PT? If you're going to post the pics, then you better be able to back it up in real life. I could see that potentially coming back to bite someone in a bad way.


It has happened a few times; the practice is ... discouraged, to put it mildly.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> It has happened a few times; the practice is ... discouraged, to put it mildly.


 must have been before my time. That's pretty messed up though. If you can do the work, then post your own pics. If you aren't capable of doing the work, then you probably shouldn't be posting the pics anyways.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Really beautiful work. Always a great feeling to finally finish the big ones.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

You can always put excelpaintingco typed across the middle of pics or in a corner, to 'discourage' anyone else using your pics.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks Great.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Stunning craftsmanship!

About how many hours did it take to complete that job and how big of a crew would you typically have on a job like this?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

PNW Painter said:


> Stunning craftsmanship! About how many hours did it take to complete that job and how big of a crew would you typically have on a job like this?


 I averaged about 5 guys for a little over two months to complete. We never had more than a third of the house to work with at any given time. There were always several other trades to deal with and work around.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> We never had more than a third of the house to work with at any given time. There were always several other trades to deal with and work around.


Don't you hate that.
I am very happy with couple of my GC's they always try to give us at least a week by ourself. This coming one 2 weeks.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Don't you hate that. I am very happy with couple of my GC's they always try to give us at least a week by ourself. This coming one 2 weeks.


Yeah, it is what it is. Although, I totally understand why the GC can't just give us the job for two months. They are a top-fight, professional outfit doing the best they can possibly do given the circumstances. It's all about making the home owners happy, and in this case, being moved in before Christmas was high on the list. You just have to go with the flow, and accept whatever hand you're dealt. Service in the painting business is about more than straight lines, even sheens, and smooth finishes.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

And to think there would be lots of guys going into that for 2.50 a sq ft


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> And to think there would be lots of guys going into that for 2.50 a sq ft


That would be one expensive lesson, and most likely lead to a career change.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Amazing job. Congratulations! You must be very proud of your company!

No vent hood for that 10G stove? Blasphemy. Now I know why semi on the ceiling


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> Amazing job. Congratulations! You must be very proud of your company!
> 
> No vent hood for that 10G stove? Blasphemy. Now I know why semi on the ceiling


Judging by the design and the lack of pulls on the "cabinet doors" directly above the stove, my guess is there is a hood built into the upper cabinet.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> Judging by the design and the lack of pulls on the "cabinet doors" directly above the stove, my guess is there is a hood built into the upper cabinet.


Yep, lighting hidden in there as well. Couldn't see a ritzy place like this going with the 'open up the windows would you dear? The bacon's a little overdone' method of fume extraction.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Gough said:


> Judging by the design and the lack of pulls on the "cabinet doors" directly above the stove, my guess is there is a hood built into the upper cabinet.


 That is correct sir.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Just love the ceilings in pics 5 and 6............has it been cover the process to achieve this finish?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Repaintpro said:


> Just love the ceilings in pics 5 and 6............has it been cover the process to achieve this finish?


The kitchen ceiling was unprimed poplar. My guys started out by priming it with Benjamin Moore 217 alkyd enamel undercoat, then they prepped and spot primed, then three coats of Benjamin Moore Advance Semi-gloss, with a little prepping, spot priming and sanding between coats and back brushing after the second coat of finish. Actually I wasn't there to watch them do it, but saw how it looked during the prep stages between coats to determine this process. The guy who sprayed it is one of our apprentices, so it's not like it takes any voodoo magic, just a lot of neck-straining, overhead prep work. If you look down three more pics, then you can see the stairway where I captured those two pics from. You can view the ceiling from that angle every time you come down those stairs. The same process was used on the dining room ceiling, but because it's square and without a stairway you can never see it from the nicest looking angles.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous work.


----------

